# December Photo Contest - 2010 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Username: KRayl
Golden's Name: Avery

For a larger view, please click here.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy's) Dec picture...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*December photo*

Tito's first Christmas


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's first Christmas


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Joe, December is already done, it was done in January. Here is the link http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28065 My boy one it, please dont tell me it is being re-run??


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is the link for the winners http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30757

It was done in January so printing of the calender wouldn't be delayed. So this contest should really be for December 2010, same with the adult golden calender.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Bailey
Username BaileyBo


----------



## Izzygirl (Aug 15, 2008)

https://www.photobucket.com/johnfjr

Isabella


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

If you read the title, it says entries are for 2010, not 2009.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

This is Hoover taken last Christmas. He was 6 Months old!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is Jena's 5 months old


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe, very tired.


----------



## rer1977 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is mine, of Gordy..


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

rer1977 said:


> Here is mine, of Gordy..


I love ALL of the photos--but Gordy is a reall SWEETHEART!

Great photo!

SJ


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN, Layla (15 months), Blush (9 months)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe 8 weeks old


----------



## claudester (Nov 16, 2008)

This was Rusty at 10 weeks and he is now 6 months old.

Boy, I wonder what the word snow means.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz at 14 weeks


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. This thread is now closed and also our monthly photo competitions.

Taking care of our photo competitions was extremely time consuming and I simply won't have time to do the calendars next year.

I'll speak to our mods and if someone is willing on taking this responsibility we will continue. But until I have at least two people who would dedicate their time, our montly photo competitions ended with our 2009 Calendars.


----------

